# Shift lock stuck



## chaucersentra (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi,

96 Sentra here. Just replaced faulty brake light switch. All works good. But now shift lever will not move.

When I press on the brake no "click" for the shift solnoid. It is coincidental that it fails at the same time? Are there any specific fuzes for this component that I've missed.

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There are two fuses in the system. If your brake lights are working properly, then 15 amp fuse #14 will be okay. The other is 7.5 amp fuse #7, which sends power to the shift interlock control units (as well as fuse #14). The shift interlock system and brake lights both use the same 2-wire brake switch, so if the brake lamps are working, I doubt it's the brake switch and more coincidental. A sticking shift lock solenoid due to a previously spilled beverage is not an uncommon occurance; often they can be cleaned with some electrical contact cleaner and lubed with some WD40. Otherwise, it would be best to consult the shift interlock system diagnostic procedure in the FSM to isolate the cause of the problem.


----------



## chaucersentra (Jan 16, 2011)

Actually, the key lock also won't turn.

Can this be related?

Any hints on why the key won't turn?

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's all covered in the FSM diagnostic procedure for the shift interlock system. If you can't find it online, send me an email at [email protected] and put, "RE: 96 Sentra shift interlock diag procedure request" in the subject line.


----------



## Straightshooter (Jun 3, 2020)

My '99 Sentra XE 1.6L has two issues one being the automatic shift lever release button doesn't have to be pushed in at all in order to change out of park or any gear, & ignition key can't be removed from the switch. 
The other issue being with the charging system. Drive the car 20-30 minutes the airbag & brake lights come briefly before engine stalls requiring a jump to get going again. The alternator & battery were replaced couple months ago only to start the same scenario after a week or so. I'm lost at this point & need advice that'll help. Thanks a lot


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The solenoid in the shifter mechanism may be stuck allowing the shift level to freely move to all positions; the PNP relay or the shift lock brake switch may be bad. The ground connection may be bad. If you want to diagnose the system yourself, you need to download a copy of the FSM from www.ownersmanuals2.com and read the AT.PDF section for the testing procedure.

A properly working charging system puts out about 13.2 to 15.0 volts, but this is a general spec, and the factory service manual should be referenced for the correct charging system voltage specifications for a particular vehicle. A battery should have a static charge of 12.2-12.6 volts. If a battery is not good, the charging system may not be able to charge properly. If a vehicle is not charging properly and the battery is good, the first thing to do is to turn the ignition switch to the "ON" position *without starting the engine* and make sure the charging system warning light is operating. If the bulb is burnt out, the charging system will not charge. If the bulb is OK but still does not illuminate, the circuit must be tested. If the warning lamp does illuminate, then the next thing to check is to make sure the circuit between the battery positive post (+), or fusible link, to the connection in back of the alternator is good. On Nissans, this will be a thick (approx. 10 gauge) white wire to the "BAT" post on the back of the alternator. With the negative cable (-) disconnected from the battery, measure the resistance between the "BAT" post on the back of the alternator and the battery positive (+) post; the resistance should not be greater then 0.2 Ohms. It's not uncommon for this wire to get corroded and burn up, creating resistance in the circuit. So, before assuming an alternator is bad, make sure this circuit is good and battery voltage is getting to the alternator. It's also important to make sure the alternator belt is tight and not slipping and the battery connections are clean and tight.


----------

